# Shower/Tub stub up ?



## Mudball (Jul 3, 2006)

Can someone tell me what the measurements are from the walls for the P trap stub up drain on a shower/tub units ?
And how much play room do I have after installation and concrete slab is poured ?
Thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello Mudball:
Each company making plumbing fixtures prints rough-in drawings locating all pipe connections; ask your supplier for the drawing. I prefer to set an 8"x12" form box around my tub drains starting at the end wall. This will give you some working room and future access for repairs or replacements. Remember to run your drain away from the center of the tub so your vent pipe will not interfere with your water supply works.
Glenn


----------



## Mudball (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks glennjanie. I will be sure to get the correct measurement of the units we want. I guess I'll have some play room with the P trap but just want to make sure Im as close as possible before the slab is poured.
Thanks


----------



## Mudball (Jul 8, 2006)

I got the drawing glennjanie. Its 8 3/4" and 14 3/4" I will be sure to get it as close as possible. That way i guess the drain pipe will fit straight in the P trap stub up...I hope 
Thanks again.


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Mudball:
My purpose in forming the rectangle is to allow me to put the P-trap on after the concrete is placed and yes, it would give you much more movement. The main thing is to get the drain and vent over out of the way of the water supply. Then your trap arm and turning your P-trap will make it up easily.
Glenn


----------

